
Ask HN: What software do you use for project and resource management? - ipunchghosts
I am wondering what folks are using for project and resource management (e.g. MS project, Project Libre, etc)
======
SyneRyder
On the Mac, Merlin Project [1] and OmniPlan [2] might be worth a look. They've
both been around a long time and seems to be the MS Project equivalent for
Mac. Not having a PC version is a pain though.

On the web, Harvest Forecast [3] looked tempting, but I haven't dived into
using it. I love Harvest for my solo time accounting though.

For solo projects, I really like Mr Schedule [4] and its keyboard driven
outliner type interface (inspired by Joel Spolsky's Painless Software
Schedules). It doesn't do resource management, so is unlikely to be helpful to
you (but maybe to someone else here). Sadly it seems abandoned & requires
Java, so I've been making my own cross-platform clone of it (just for my own
use for now).

I tried ProjectLibre and it just felt horribly, horribly broken.

I wish someone would make a decent Android tablet app for project management,
bonus points if it supported the Samsung Galaxy S-Pen for reordering tasks
etc. I tried several Android apps & didn't find anything I liked.

[1] [http://projectwizards.net/en/products/merlin-project/what-
is](http://projectwizards.net/en/products/merlin-project/what-is)

[2] [https://www.omnigroup.com/omniplan](https://www.omnigroup.com/omniplan)

[3] [https://www.getharvest.com/forecast](https://www.getharvest.com/forecast)

[4] [http://pietschy.com/products/mr-
schedule/screenshots.html](http://pietschy.com/products/mr-
schedule/screenshots.html)

------
fidz
We use Phabricator and Scrum Sprint Plugin from Mediawiki. It fits our
workflow. IMO, it is a hybrid between Pivotal Tracker and JIRA.

------
tonteldoos
What level of functionality do you require? The solutions mentioned below (and
in your question) provide quite a wide range.

Are you trying to track a team, or a single person? Do you want to use it to
plan (at full project manager level) multiple projects, or do you just need to
see where you're at with a handful of projects?

~~~
ipunchghosts
I need to track tasks over several members of a team.

------
jbchoo
It's interesting to see such thread asking abt project mgt tools. Some time
last year in forum like reddit or hn (cant rmb), i rmb seeing similar thread
and i saw Trello mentioned many times.

At here i don't even see trello.

------
e19293001
If you're using emacs. Check out org-mode. With org-mode, you can organize
everything in plain text.

------
iamtrying
Use Google Drive? its old school you have excel, words, drawing.

~~~
ipunchghosts
I cant level tasks and see if resources are overallocated.

------
memonkey
We use Wrike at current job. I use Asana for side projects.

~~~
pestaa
We use Wrike too. Getting rid of it completely can't happen soon enough.

------
manibatra
Using Asana. Integrates nicely with Slack.

------
mgberlin
I use RowStack.com, it's my project.

------
sidcool
Mingle

------
romanr
hiTask.com - simple project management dashboard.

------
flignats
Freedcamp

------
Kinnard
Pomotodo!

~~~
ipunchghosts
Can you use this to find out how much a person is tasked?

~~~
Kinnard
How much time there spending on what. You can even calculate the ROI of time
investments.

------
BrianHyman
i was used joomla

